# weedeater weed wacker



## bassdocktor (May 23, 2005)

I have a weedeater weed wacker that's about 12 yrs old. Recently the cord for the pull start broke. I've looked in several books to find out how to replace it but have had no luck. I do know that I need to rewind the spring. But even that I am not sure of because I am new to small engine repair. Any help or resources that you might be able to lead me to would be appreciated.
Thank you,
russ


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

should be thos simple ones, rope pulley, wound up spring and a pull cord....... well you can rewind the spring by hand till it gets nice and tight, hold it with a little tape, or needle nose pliers for a little bit, place the inner tab of the spring, into the spot that holds it, the place the spring in, then if you can, pop the outter tab to the pulley, of course make sure the cord is already wound around it, and put the cord outside the hole first, then carefully place it back in, sometimes it will unwind, sometimes it won't. may take few tries, you can also wind it up while the spring is inside the cover as well if you like. hold on to that cord though, it will run right back in if you don't. then tie the handle back on. this is how i do it atleast........


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Here is how I normally do it.... it is hard to explain without showing someone in person... hopefully I can explain it clearly enough.

Make sure the spring is properly placed in the plastic recoild housing. Fish the new rope through the hole in the housing and attach it to the pulley... of course have the handle on the other end. Now wrap the rope around the pulley (in the proper direction) until there is about 6 inches not wound... you can then place the rope in the little groove that is on the outside of the pulley.

Put the pulley into the housing on top of the spring and strat turning the pulley in the direction it would normally turn when you pull the rope (clockwise I believe). You will feel the pully drop into place on the spring in less then a turn. Now keep turning the pulley for another 1 1/2 turns.. this puts tension on the spring. Stop turning when the rope in the goove is by the hole in the housing.

Now just pull on the rope slightly (by the handle) to bring it into the proper postion and let the recoil retract. Reattach the two small metal tabs that hold the pully in place and you should be set to go.


----------



## El Wrencho (Jun 8, 2005)

*Weed Eater Walbro 226 carb*

Hi All, I'm new and more familiar with 4 strokes. I just bought a carb kit for a weedeater 200XT not too old 4-5 yrs. I've always had trouble starting it and I'm assuming it is a dirt or gum problem. Last yr. I soaked the whole carb in carb soak...... yes for the whole winter. I nstalled, after cleaning, a gasket set, primer bulb, and needle. The screen did not need cleaning. In the kit was a small brass cap that goes into a recess on the outside of the carb, what's under this cap and if the carb was gunked up should I remove and clean and replace the cap. Today I installed the kit and now.....no start, plug gets wet, poor needle seating??

Can you help/


----------



## El Wrencho (Jun 8, 2005)

Bugmans' got it, put every thing back together with no tension incuding the cord wraped in the right direction, pin the end of the cord to the rest of the cord so it will stay, wind the recoil in the right direction to tension the spring.....it dosen't need to be too tight, just enough to retract the cord. When it feels like there is enough spring to retrct the cord... look in the cord hole (whre the cord comes out)for the end of the cord and using a pair of tweezers or metal pick turn the recoil a little more while pulling the cord out through the hole, don't let go..... attach the handle and voila


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you could have it set too rich, or the mixture screws are damaged.


----------

